# [OFF] 20h : reportage TF1 sur les trojans

## Enlight

Nan sérieux, quelqu'un à regardé? Je me pisse encore dessus!!! Allez les gars faites vos mises à jour windows, votre ordi est surement plein de trojans ^_^

----------

## Dais

Tu peux détailler ce qu'ils disaient ? J'suis pas vraiment au bon endroit pour pouvoir regarder "ça".

----------

## arnaud75

Presque la totalité des ordinateurs sont infectés   :Shocked: 

En plus, d'après une étude, on aurait  37 logiciels indésirables dans nos batteuses !

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Nan sérieux, quelqu'un à regardé? Je me pisse encore dessus!!! Allez les gars faites vos mises à jour windows, votre ordi est surement plein de trojans ^_^

 

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais en voyant le reportage jétais sûr que t'allais poster là-dessus....  :Confused:   :Laughing: 

C'était assez con ce reportage... J'ai bien aimé le "la totalité des ordinateurs sont infectés"  aussi. Il manque plus qu'un mouvement de panique général à l'américaine! Le nouveau Windows sort bientôt, toujours plus sécurisé, jetez-vous dessus!!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boozo

mais enfin... depuis qd TF1 fait-il de la propagande ?   :Mr. Green:   mais que fait donc M6 !!!   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Dais

Et mer** .. faut que j'installe wine pour lancer un scan avec norton anti-virus, Mc Affee virus-scan, kapersky antivirus, spybot ad-aware et les autres !! Vite !! Mon PC va exploser !!

----------

## dapsaille

Encore une preuve édidiante de "nous contre les imbéciles" :p 

 Mon dieux , je suis en formation Admin systemes et réseaux et je suis sur que demain des "collegues" de formation vont me demander comment faire pour ne pas que ca leur arrive ...... Désespérant ....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## [vector]

Mon ordinateur interesse les truands ??!? Arggh, je vais avoir peur d'installer un CD d'AOL maintenant.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

D'un autre côté, mon nouveau prof de physique m'a surpris aujourd'hui : il voulait nous montrer un truc au vidéo projecteur, je m'attendais au classique Windows, mais non c'est Gnome que je vois (et a vu de nez, une version assez récente). Tout n'est pas perdu.

----------

## Enlight

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Tu peux détailler ce qu'ils disaient ? J'suis pas vraiment au bon endroit pour pouvoir regarder "ça".

 

Bah bla bla bla tous les ordis infectés, 37 trojan par ordi en moyenne, tous les ordis sont équipé d'un micro donc tu peux être sur que si tu fais des trucs hots avec ta copine et que ton ordi est pas trop loin, y'a un hacker qui se touche à l'autre bout du monde... seule issue les M.A.J. microsoft + antivirus + firewall   :Confused: 

@ Adrien : pkoi??? En plus ça doit faire 6 mois que j'avais pas regardé le 20H, j'suis tombé pile!

----------

## scout

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bah bla bla bla tous les ordis infectés, 37 trojan par ordi en moyenne, tous les ordis sont équipé d'un micro donc tu peux être sur que si tu fais des trucs hots avec ta copine et que ton ordi est pas trop loin, y'a un hacker qui se touche à l'autre bout du monde...

 

[Complètement On topic] Ah, le hacker moyen n'a pas de copine ???? Je ne suis pas le seul alors, c'est cool  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

ah on peut hacker la petite copine d'un gars et en prendre controle ? cool !!! :p

----------

## jjay

Enorme ce reportage...

Un moment j'ai eu un espoir le type du reportage a dit : il y a un moyen pour ce parrer contre les trojans.... une lueur d'espoir qui est bien vite retombée, pas un mot de linux, pas un mot de BSD ni meme de mac. La seule solution est de mettre à jour son Windows.

Y 'a pas les reportages du JT de TF1 ca rend sénile avant l'heure, impossible de ne pas se pisser dessus apres ça  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Bah bla bla bla tous les ordis infectés, 37 trojan par ordi en moyenne, tous les ordis sont équipé d'un micro donc tu peux être sur que si tu fais des trucs hots avec ta copine et que ton ordi est pas trop loin, y'a un hacker qui se touche à l'autre bout du monde... 
> 
> [Complètement On topic] Ah, le hacker moyen n'a pas de copine ???? Je ne suis pas le seul alors, c'est cool 

 

Hé non, c'est bien là toute l'ironie de la vie du hacker, pendant qu'il trime pour s'introduire dans l'ordi de l'utilisateur lambda, ce dernier tente de faire la même chose avec la copine dudit hacker... avant de la subtiliser...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Dais

ça sent le vécu

----------

## ghoti

 *jjay wrote:*   

> pas un mot de linux, pas un mot de BSD ni meme de mac. La seule solution est de mettre à jour son Windows.

 

Si on veut ergoter, windows n'a pas été cité non plus ! C'est peut-être ça le plus cocasse de l'histoire  :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *jjay wrote:*   pas un mot de linux, pas un mot de BSD ni meme de mac. La seule solution est de mettre à jour son Windows. 
> 
> Si on veut ergoter, windows n'a pas été cité non plus ! C'est peut-être ça le plus cocasse de l'histoire 

 

Oui mais les images ne montraient qu'XP   :Wink: 

@ Dais, nan c'est pas du vécu, j'me considère pas hacker   :Wink: 

----------

## zyprexa

 *Quote:*   

> @ Adrien : pkoi??? En plus ça doit faire 6 mois que j'avais pas regardé le 20H, j'suis tombé pile!

 

moi itou (enfin ca doit faire près de deux ans, en plus tf1 avec ca !!!! bon j'avoue j'étais pas seul mais quand même ...)

Pour ma part, en dehors de ce qui a été cité, je dirais que les spywares brillent par leur absence, et que les trojans il me semble que c'est pas "nouveau".

 *Quote:*   

> Un moment j'ai eu un espoir le type du reportage a dit : il y a un moyen pour ce parrer contre les trojans.... une lueur d'espoir qui est bien vite retombée, pas un mot de linux, pas un mot de BSD ni meme de mac. La seule solution est de mettre à jour son Windows. 

 

J'ai également eu cet espoir ...

----------

## Adrien

 *zyprexa wrote:*   

> Pour ma part, en dehors de ce qui a été cité, je dirais que les spywares brillent par leur absence, et que les trojans il me semble que c'est pas "nouveau".

 

C'est ce qui m'a semblé le plus con dans ce reportage! Ca faisait carrément: "Waaaaa tremblez pauvres mortels, un nouveau fléau circule sur le net!! Les trojans!!!   :Twisted Evil: " Alors que ça fait je ne sais combien d'années que ça existe...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ca doit encore être un pauvre journaliste qui s'est dit: "Allez faisons paniquer la populace!"

@Enlight: Pour le coup, franchement tu vas rire, mais, juste une intuition, j'ai pensé à ça quand je matais mon 20h (que je regarde pas bien souvent non plus) puis j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil au forum par curiosité et là, surprise!!   :Razz: 

----------

## ultrabug

Quelqun nous trouve le reportage en numérique ? Je crois qu'il ira bien dans le sujet "Votre moment détente"   :Laughing: 

----------

## SamRay1024

Je sais qu'il est possible de visionner la dernièr édition sur le site de TF1. Sauf que sous Nunux, je n'ai pas de quoi lire les WMV ou RealPlayer.

Quant à récupérer le fichier en lui-même, si quelqu'un sait faire, qu'il ne se gène pas ! Moi j'ai pas réussi (sal$£+@#&*% de Javascript de $*§&#)  :Very Happy: 

Lien vers la page sur TF1

----------

## ultrabug

 *SamRay1024 wrote:*   

> Je sais qu'il est possible de visionner la dernièr édition sur le site de TF1. Sauf que sous Nunux, je n'ai pas de quoi lire les WMV ou RealPlayer.
> 
> Quant à récupérer le fichier en lui-même, si quelqu'un sait faire, qu'il ne se gène pas ! Moi j'ai pas réussi (sal$£+@#&*% de Javascript de $*§&#) 
> 
> Lien vers la page sur TF1

 

D'après leur javascript, il faudrait demander la page :

http://videos.tf1.fr/video/archivesJT/0,,jt20d14092005-31924-721469-202-201-1--,00.html

Mais chez moi elle marche pas  :Smile: 

----------

## Zazbar

Sous win, avec mozilla firefox je n'ai apos reussi a la lire, il a fallu que j'utilise MSIE .... donc voila ... apparement il faut vraiment win pour les visionner ... en tout cas je n'ai pas reussi a trouver l'url ....

----------

## Adrien

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> D'après leur javascript, il faudrait demander la page :
> 
> http://videos.tf1.fr/video/archivesJT/0,,jt20d14092005-31924-721469-202-201-1--,00.html
> 
> Mais chez moi elle marche pas 

 

Mais c'est qu'on en veut de ce reportage!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *ultrabug wrote:*   D'après leur javascript, il faudrait demander la page :
> 
> http://videos.tf1.fr/video/archivesJT/0,,jt20d14092005-31924-721469-202-201-1--,00.html
> 
> Mais chez moi elle marche pas  
> ...

 

Moi ce que je veux c'est l'auteur du reportage, afin d'egayer un de mes mercredis soirs !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Moi ce que je veux c'est l'auteur du reportage, afin d'egayer un de mes mercredis soirs ! 

 

Quoi? tu veux le hacker?   :Razz: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Moi ce que je veux c'est l'auteur du reportage, afin d'egayer un de mes mercredis soirs !  
> 
> Quoi? tu veux le hacker?  

 

Non, un simple diner avec quelques amis   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Un mercredi soir? C'est une reference au "diner de cons" ?  :Smile: 

dapsaille : formation admin systeme? Ils t'apprennent ou il faut taper pour que ca fasse le plus mal sans laisser de traces? Parce que a part ca, je vois pas comment on te forme.. On peut t'enseigner des trucs, mais la forme, ah, c'est un art, ca.

Tout le monde: bon, donc c'est desesperant de voir que Windows est 98% des ordis personnels en France? Et alors? On commence par apprendre a tout le monde que les trojans existent, puis on les degoute de Windows, puis on leur dit que Ubuntu c'est gratuit, et pouf.

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Non, un simple diner avec quelques amis  

 

Ok, tu filmes, et tu nous mets ça dans "votre moment détente" .   :Very Happy: 

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> On commence par apprendre a tout le monde que les trojans existent, puis on les degoute de Windows, puis on leur dit que Ubuntu c'est gratuit, et pouf.

 

C'est très vilain la propagande!   :Rolling Eyes:  En même temps......

----------

## Trevoke

En meme temps, tous ceux qui utilisent leur ordinateur pour traitement de texte et e-mail n'ont pas besoin des dangers de Windows -- alors que ceux qui jouent a Unreal-Tournament-De-La-Mort-Qui-Tue-La-Mort-Et-Les-Vivants 2008 (c'est 50 francs la lettre majuscule), ben ils ont pas necessairement le choix.

----------

## Dais

Bah si paske les UT ont des versions linux  :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

Sois pas tatillon, tu vois ce que je veux dire  :Smile:  Y a des tonnes de jeux, Soldier of Fortune, Final Fantasy VII, Planescape: Torment, Baldur's Gate, Fallout, etc etc, qui risquent bien de ne pas marcher sous Linux.

Enfin, c'est un reve, c'est tout.

Ceci dit, la chose importante est que le grand public devienne informe de ces choses. On peut pas attendre qu'ils comprennent ou qu'ils obeissent tout de suite, mais qu'ils le sachent, c'est un bon debut.

----------

## Dais

J'aime bien ton "qu'ils obéissent"   :Laughing: 

Enfin bon, c'est certain que si les jeux étaient aussi faits pour linux, il y aurait du changement .. ne serait-ce que par tous ceux qui en ont marre de réinstaller leur windows à cause de virii, spywares, etc.. (parce qu'ils ne savent pas se protéger, même si des fois ça suffit pas ..) et du fait qu'ils ne savent pas comment s'en débarasser autrement que par un format+réinstall.

[humour]

Faudrait que TF1 se prenne un gros GROS prob dans leur réseau, genre tous les postes winwin inutilisables .. ils verraient lesquels restent utilisables lol. Quoique, tant que microsoft leur file de l'argent, ils s'en foutront peut-être .. quoique .. "Nous nous excusons de la gêne occasionnée. Votre émission 'Les feux de l'amour' reviendra dans quelques instants"   :Twisted Evil:  et hop une chaîne qui coule parce que des tonnes de femmes (et quelques hommes) auront pas vu John Bidule faire un gosse à Amy Trucmuche qui est pourtant mariée à Ethan Chose, patron du John Bidule, mais que Sarah Machin était passée dans le couloir lors de la procréation, en plein pendant qu'elle s'enregistrait des notes vocales..

[/humour]

EDIT: ajout de la balise [humour], on sait jamais ..

----------

## Adrien

 *Dais wrote:*   

> [humour]et hop une chaîne qui coule parce que des tonnes de femmes (et quelques hommes) auront pas vu John Bidule faire un gosse à Amy Trucmuche qui est pourtant mariée à Ethan Chose, patron du John Bidule, mais que Sarah Machin était passée dans le couloir lors de la procréation, en plein pendant qu'elle s'enregistrait des notes vocales..
> 
> [/humour]

 

Putain j'ai loupé cet épisode, y'a pas moyen que tu me l'uploades??   :Very Happy: 

Je sors --------> [ ]

----------

## Enlight

 *Dais wrote:*   

> J'aime bien ton "qu'ils obéissent"  
> 
> Enfin bon, c'est certain que si les jeux étaient aussi faits pour linux, il y aurait du changement .. ne serait-ce que par tous ceux qui en ont marre de réinstaller leur windows à cause de virii, spywares, etc.. (parce qu'ils ne savent pas se protéger, même si des fois ça suffit pas ..) et du fait qu'ils ne savent pas comment s'en débarasser autrement que par un format+réinstall.
> 
> [humour]
> ...

 

LMAO : ça me fait penser, ils ont dit que CNN s'était retrouvé avec tous ses postes winwin à la rue!

----------

## titix

Personne n'a une solution pour visionner les 20h sur le site de TF1 ?

Avec tout leur javascript, firefox arrive pas à passer à travers  :Confused: 

Merci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## [vector]

La vidéo est a cette adresse : http://wmp.tf1.coltfrance.com/wmetf1/jt/videojt/jt20d14092005.asf (le reportage est a 22min)

Sinon, on peut la télécharger :

```

mplayer http://wmp.tf1.coltfrance.com/wmetf1/jt/videojt/jt20d14092005.asf -dumpstream -dumpfile jt20.asf

```

----------

## _kal_

 *[vector] wrote:*   

> La vidéo est a cette adresse : http://wmp.tf1.coltfrance.com/wmetf1/jt/videojt/jt20d14092005.asf (le reportage est a 22min)
> 
> Sinon, on peut la télécharger :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bravo   :Razz: 

----------

## Marsu

il marche pour vous le lien ?

----------

## kopp

Euh, et bien quand j'essaye d'enregistrer sous, il me donne une erreur, mais si je clique simplement, mplayerplug-in le lit... on dirait qu'il n'autorise que le streaming au bitrate du fichier...

par contre avec la commande mplayer, chez moi ça refuse : Connect\uffff au serveur: wmp.tf1.coltfrance.com

Stream not seekable!Last edited by kopp on Thu Sep 15, 2005 8:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _kal_

Pour moi le lien marche. Cependant j'ai une chtite erreur pas importante :

```
Connecté au serveur: wmp.tf1.coltfrance.com

Stream not seekable!

```

Bref, en fait je crois qu'il dump l'asf en temps réél, ce qui nous fait attendre 40 minutes (le temps du JT). Une fois que j'aurai fini de le dumper, je le mettrai sur mon espace perso free.fr  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Ouaip malgré l'erreur j'ai vu que ça télécharger quand même

bon j'ai pas le temps pour attendre 40mn ce soir, je le prendrais sur l'espace de kal.... ce sera moins chiant  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

bon, j'ai coupé puis encodé le morceau qui nous intéresse ... ICI

----------

## [vector]

Stream not seekable veut simplement dire que comme le format est merdique et streamé, on ne pourra pas (ou très mal) se déplacer dans la vidéo.

----------

## _kal_

Bah ca va pour ma part j'arrive à me déplacer pendant la lecture. J'ai juste eu ceci comme message une fois le dump fini :

```
Stream not seekable!

Ahhhh, stream_chunck size is too small: 4

Error while parsing chunk header

Core dumped ;)

```

@kernel_sensei:

La conversion d'asf vers avi, tu l'as réalisé sous linux? avec quels outils ?

----------

## guilc

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> @kernel_sensei:
> 
> La conversion d'asf vers avi, tu l'as réalisé sous linux? avec quels outils ?

 

bah ça, mplayer ou transcode le font très bien  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

mencoder pawaa  :Wink: 

Il m'a servit a couper et encoder

----------

## Poischack

kernel_sensei> merci, je regarde ça dès que j'ai quelques minutes à moi.

----------

## _kal_

oki merci pour les info. Par contre la video de kernel_sensei passe tres mal chez moi   :Confused: 

Et impossible d'uploader l'asf complet sur free : une fichier de 125.2 mo pour lui c'est trop   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> oki merci pour les info. Par contre la video de kernel_sensei passe tres mal chez moi  
> 
> Et impossible d'uploader l'asf complet sur free : une fichier de 125.2 mo pour lui c'est trop  

 

Ah ?

Effectivement la qualité est merdique et il peut y avoir un tres leger decalage audio/video ... mais autrement ca passe ...

ca devrait passer ... c'est du mp3 + mpeg4 (libavcodec)

----------

## _kal_

Bah j'ai le son mais pas l'image... J'attend de voir le rapport des autres  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

bon, actuellement j'upload la version asf ... c'est comme le stream original, mais coupé ...

----------

## scout

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Bah j'ai le son mais pas l'image... J'attend de voir le rapport des autres 

 

chez moi la vidéo passe bien. Une seule explication: tu t'es fait hacker ton micro à travers tes hauts parleurs. Fais gaffe  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## zyprexa

kernel_sensei a écrit :

 *Quote:*   

> bon, j'ai coupé puis encodé le morceau qui nous intéresse ... ICI

 

cimer albert, je voulais absolument récupérer ce superbe morceau d'anthologie hé hé.

[OFF] Je viens de découvrir un article des plus troublants dans ... le Républicain Lorrain. Pour ceux qui connaissent pas, il présente quotidiennement 5 pages nécrologiques, 6 pages de pubs, des articles sur l'agriculture, ainsi que l'assoc' de twirling du t... du c.... du monde bref un grand journal.

Je vois un article sur le salon Multitech de Sarreguemines, je m'attendais aux stéréotypes habituels, mais non ! Ils expliquent simplement ce qu'est un hacker, un script kiddie, un pirate sans mélanger tout et nimp... j'ai été complètement ébahi en voyant même l'explication d'un Buffer Overflow ^^ [/OFF]

----------

## _kal_

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Bah j'ai le son mais pas l'image... J'attend de voir le rapport des autres  
> 
> chez moi la vidéo passe bien. Une seule explication: tu t'es fait hacker ton micro à travers tes hauts parleurs. Fais gaffe 

 

Mais c'est clair! Attend j'cours acheter le denier antivirus/firewall/antispyware sans oublier de debrancher le cable tcp/ip rj45 full dupleix pour faire la mise a jour!! A mais je fait comment la mise a jour si jsuis po connecté ?   :Shocked: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## scout

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> A mais je fait comment la mise a jour si jsuis po connecté ?   

 

Tu est déja connecté, mais tu ne le sais pas. C'est déja trop tard. L'instant où tu as connecté ton ordinateur à internet c'est fini, des hackers ont déposés des troyens à des endroits stratégiques auquels tu n'a pas accès, avant même que tu installe la moindre mise à jour. C'est pour ça que tous les ordinateurs sont infectés.

Installer les mises à jour est un placebo mis en place par La World Hacker Company qui dispose de plusieurs sociétés écran, pour que tu te sentes en sécurité et utilise ton ordinateur afin de consulter ton compte bancaire sur internet. En plus, Ils récupèrent le mot de passe et t'affichent une page qui te fais croire que ton compte est plein alors qu'ils sont en train de le vider.

L'argent est blanchi via la vente de cassetes pornographiques amateur faites par des gens à leur insu. Qui ne dispose pas d'une webcam et d'un micro chez lui ?

Un seul espoir reste: l'utilisation des portails wap via nos portables de deuxième génération.

----------

## truz

[Troll]

Et pendant que tout le monde a peur des grands méchants pirates (terroristes puisque c'est la mode) de l'internet qui peuvent voler et utiliser 2-3 données confidentielles, tout le monde trouve que Google est une boîte super sympa avec des produits toujours plus pratiques et qu'on se demande "mais jusqu'où s'arrêteront-ils" dans leur dévotion altruiste et désintéressée envers l'internaute lambda ? et n'hésitent pas à tout confier à Google... "Mais Google ils sont gentils eux !" ah oui, c'est vrai...  :Rolling Eyes: 

[/Troll]

----------

## _kal_

Bof moi j'suis content de voir la gueguerre microsoft/google  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Delvin

looool

je viens de le regarder, j'ai qu'une chose a dire : "HAHAHAHA"

quant au hackage de redaction de journaux ecrits c'est plus dur pour la simple raison qu'ils utilisent des mac la plupart du temps (bon meme si win commence lui aussi a infester les redacs)

enfin ils ne parlent meme pas du plus gros troyen qui est dur les machines de 90% des utilisateur lambda (enfin ils auraient pu montrer la ville de redmond quoi)

si il est pris en compte dans le compte des troyens sur les pc ba tu comptes ca fait win + office(4) + msnmessenger+ media player +demineur + solitaire + paint + ...

finalement les 37 en moyenne sont pas loin ^^

----------

